# Made some stands this morning.



## silver yote sniper (Jan 4, 2011)

Went yote calling this morning and made a few stands. I took a friend who took me to kill my first rabbit hoping he could kill his first yote. He comes and gets me and he had no gun. He said he just wanted to watch me kill one. We set up one stand and called about 30 min wtiht notheing showing. We moved about 1/4 mile and set up after calling about about 15 min with the rabbit distress we both catch grey movement. before startine our stands i handed him my rifle. The grey movement was so quick we hardly saw it dart into a thicket. I believe this was a fox. We called for awhile and packed to another stand. We drove down the road on an off road trail and come to a cliff. We set up on top and called after awhile we see another grey movement on another stand pretty sure this is a fox also. I know this was movement because he also saw it. If this is a fox what are we doing wrong. Keep in mind i have never called in and killed a fox or yote yet, but i wanted him to kill one if we seen it. We did have a great hunt and he even called me to say he got us another big farm to hunt in the morning. Gonna take the 243 and 223 never know we might call in a double. i used rabbit and lil rabbit. what do i need to do


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Foxes are very keen. Any little movement will spook them. My question is, where is your call? You may have already, but keep in mind you need to put your call in a place where critters can not catch your movement. I like to get elevated. And O yeah, What about your wind????


----------



## silver yote sniper (Jan 4, 2011)

Wind was good to our face but i did put the caller about 20yrds in front of us. you think they saw us. Dude this grey was like a blur lol. He saw both that i saw. He did say that he thought he caught movement to our left in a thicket. not 5 min later we both saw the grey in front of us.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Foxes are very quick, and when something isnt right to them, multiply that by 5. Like i said above, get elevated if you can, and now this is me, but I like to get my call a good 40 to 50 yards, out front but off to one side.







Keep after, em. Im happy you guys had a great day, its not always about killing!!


----------



## silver yote sniper (Jan 4, 2011)

i agree i have never called in one to kill but when i handed him the 243 two shoot he was like man this is awesome. just thought i would try and return the favor. About 17 yr ago he took me to kill my first rabbit. I thought man i would be cool to help him kill his first yote. We are going in the morning to a place he got for us to hunt today. Thanks for the advice is there a certain sound you use for fox?


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

There isnt a lot of fox right around my area, but I have had success, in the past with a fast bird sound like a starling distress. I have one hand call that i use just for that, makes a sweet sounding bird call. Good luck to you fellers in the morning.


----------



## silver yote sniper (Jan 4, 2011)

do you use an e-call? there is getting to be alot of fox, bobcat, and we are be over run by coyote.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Yes, I have a foxpro, But i still love using my hand calls. Coyotes are thick here. Chris might disagree, but we have a good population of cats as well.


----------



## silver yote sniper (Jan 4, 2011)

awesome i have the firestorm


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If you are getting fox to within shooting range you are doing OK on calling but you probably got busted moving.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

One thing I have learned is that if you have to really expose yourself to set that call out 20 yards in front of you it's not worth it. Just try keeping the call right by you a couple times and see what happens. I think I have ruined stands before by walking out into the wide open to put the call out.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Another question is do you have a shotgun, might want to take it with you also just for that reason, now start your foxpro out with low sound and work your way up. Plus dont be afraid to change sounds during a stand. Member scent killer and no movement,sound or sudden OMG THERES A YOTE will scare them off, Now with the shotgun #4 buck shot work wonders up to 45 yrds, goodluck and at least your havin fun


----------

